# 9 speaker premium pioneer sound system



## stevesjh (Aug 29, 2011)

I have had my 2012 Cruze for 6 months now. I have given up with GM to fix the sound system. Anyone who has one knows what I mean. I need sugestions as to how to improve the system without screwing up all the other items that are tied to the stereo system. It seems to me if I had better door speakers or more amplificatin to the exiisting ones that would be a good start. The 6 x 9 subwoofers in the rear give little value to the system. All settings have been tried. Please tell me what you did.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## lelizondo711 (Mar 1, 2012)

replace all speakers with infinity speakers


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

It took me a bit of fiddling with the settings to get it right for my ears. 

First was turning the bass setting down to 3. Second was increasing treble to 3 clicks below max and mids to 3 clicks above the middle. 

I then played with the fade until I found the right mix. 3 clicks toward the rear. 

It may have helped that I tuned it with high quality music files from my Ipod.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Seriously, as nice as people think Pioneer is, these are NOT their Premium line speakers. My suggestions is replace with a GOOD quality aftermarket speaker. Anything less is already in your car. My .02 cents.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

On a side note, as you can see from my avatar, I have two cruzes, one with Pioneer system and one without. I would have to say both have their good and bad points. I love the center channel of the pioneer system but the basic system sounds decent. Neither are great, but then again, I'm all about being an audiophile and love to be immersed in quality sound.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

U think changing the speakers without changing the headunit would make big differnce?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

If you have the base system and only change the speakers you may end up without any bass whatsoever. I tried it and was so bad i had to install sub fast!


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> If you have the base system and only change the speakers you may end up without any bass whatsoever. I tried it and was so bad i had to install sub fast!


I do have the basic one but why would i lose the bass ? it has good bass but i think it remains the stock speakers 
My Kia forte had a better stock sound 
is the sound get any better if i'm using the CD not the AUX with iphone?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> If you have the base system and only change the speakers you may end up without any bass whatsoever. I tried it and was so bad i had to install sub fast!


Thats has happened to me before too in my Altima. Whats up with that?


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

Want better sound? keep the head unit, keep the speakers (ditch the 6x9s probably)

add a dedicated sub in a box in the trunk, amp the fronts and maybe the center channel

purchase audison BIT ten or JBL MS-8 or similar product.

enjoy.

Look into the JBL MS-8 as it's processor actually takes full advantage of the center channel you have and works real well with stock systems


----------

